# 2017 Specialized Redesigns



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Any word on any 2017 redesigns? I know a few of the mountain bike models are due for redesign.

Has anyone heard about any of the road line? I would think the roubaix might be since it's still in the SL4 version. Maybe the shiv or crux?


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Agree; the Venge VIAS, Tarmac (SL5), Diverge, etc. are new or recently new. It seems like the Roubaix is most likely.

I'm wondering if we will see the suspension fork on the S-Works and such based on the patent found a while back.

It will be interesting to see if the move back towards the SL3 cush since the SL4 is considered a bit harsh for and endurance bike by some riders.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm betting on the Roubaix... and I bet we see it...

wait for it.....

At Roubaix.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

TricrossRich said:


> I'm betting on the Roubaix... and I bet we see it...
> 
> wait for it.....
> 
> At Roubaix.


Thats exactly what i was thinking. It's been due for an update for a while now. 
I'm really hoping theres no suspension fork. Leave that for the mountain bikes... or cannondale lol


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm wondering what all they will do to the roubaix... rider first engineering i am sure... 
Not sure what else. Thru axles?


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Saw in another forum that the roubaix will have some sort of zertz in the headtube. Not sure how they're doing that, but should be interesting to see.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

The Roubaix should get some sort of elastomer suspensions up front. I'd like to see some SWAT applied to both Roubaix and Diverge but it won't be before 2018 I'm afraid,but it will happen.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking forward to hopefully some updated crux models as well. I'm personally hoping for a smartweld... but we will see... I've been waiting for that for a few years now.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am with all of you on the likelihood that we will see a new Roubaix and I am interested to see how they differentiate it from what they did with the Diverge and how they incorporate what they have learned from the new Tarmac and Venge. Can you have it "all" on one bike (aero, weight, endurance geometry, stiffness, and comfort)? I think the combination of these qualities is the new/current frontier and if they plan to compete with the new Madone, which comes close to ticking all of those boxes in a H2 setup, they have to try to provide more than one or two elements. I would also love to see some of the new Tarmac and Venge design features find a place on a new and lighter Crux. I am also hoping to see a disc wheel standard from Specialized that is compatible with other manufacturers' disc wheels.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I absolutely agree with all of this. I think a roubaix that combines all of those features would definitely be a fantastic bike. And the crux changes I think are much needed. The crux is great, but hasn't been updated in quite some time and a revamp of that design would be outstanding. Especially with some of the rider first engineering and a normal wheel standard.


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

is there a precedent for roubaix being redesigned, but not introduced at the roubaix race?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

msg98 said:


> is there a precedent for roubaix being redesigned, but not introduced at the roubaix race?


I'm not sure about that one, but I do know that Trek officially released the new Domane yesterday and it's pretty impressive. Looking forward to seeing if Specialized can match them.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> I'm not sure about that one, but I do know that Trek officially released the new Domane yesterday and it's pretty impressive. Looking forward to seeing if Specialized can match them.


Yeah i'm really starting to wonder. I haven't seen any spy shots or anything of the new roubaix yet, and roubaix is only a few days away. 
Has anybody seen anything?


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nada. If they have something new, they have done an amazing job keeping it under wraps.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, it has been pretty quiet. Maybe they plan to release it during a cobbled stage of a grand tour (TdF) or later this summer, etc. when they release the rest of their 2017 models.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, it has been pretty quiet. Maybe they plan to release it during a cobbled stage of a grand tour (TdF) or later this summer, etc. when they release the rest of their 2017 models.


It's possible. They do usually release new models around the tour. Maybe that will be the case. I was hoping to see something at roubaix... would have been a cool reveal for a new bike. Especially if it went like the vias reveal went and they got a win on it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

No new Roubaix at "Roubaix" unfortunately. Cool bike though:

Peter Sagan?s Paris-Roubaix bike ? Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

yeah i was noticing that in the live videos that tinkoff has been posting on facebook. 
I guess we will have to wait for the tour.


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me, with the current sales on Roubaix.


----------



## applen (Jan 29, 2014)

tyrich88 said:


> The crux is great, but hasn't been updated in quite some time and a revamp of that design would be outstanding.


It just got a full redesign this model year (2016) with thru-axles, brake cable routing though fork, etc. (I'm not entirely sure of what else marketing materials tout). I wouldn't hold your breath for them sinking the money into a new mold/tooling update the next 6 months!



tyrich88 said:


> Especially with some of the rider first engineering and a normal wheel standard.


I hear you on the 'normal' hub standards. That they haven't worked harder with wheel manufacturers and other frame builders to support their customers and the standard they believe in is a real shame. But, again, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for them to "conform" here given all they've invested on all their model ranges that utilize SCS.


----------



## KonaSS (Aug 18, 2006)

If they did redesign Roubaix, I wonder if they didn't release as they don't want to release at the same time as the new Trek Domane. There would be alot of comparisons if they both came out this week.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

applen said:


> It just got a full redesign this model year (2016) with thru-axles, brake cable routing though fork, etc. (I'm not entirely sure of what else marketing materials tout). I wouldn't hold your breath for them sinking the money into a new mold/tooling update the next 6 months!
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on the 'normal' hub standards. That they haven't worked harder with wheel manufacturers and other frame builders to support their customers and the standard they believe in is a real shame. But, again, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for them to "conform" here given all they've invested on all their model ranges that utilize SCS.


I agree with everything you're saying here. The only thing i'm hoping for is an actual change to the frame. The only thing they changed this model year was adding thru axles, the frame is still the same aside from what you've stated. 
And I know they probably won't move away from scs. It would just be nice.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

tyrich88 said:


> I agree with everything you're saying here. The only thing i'm hoping for is an actual change to the frame. The only thing they changed this model year was adding thru axles, the frame is still the same aside from what you've stated.
> And I know they probably won't move away from scs. It would just be nice.


The Crux is billed as the "Tarmac for the dirt." The shapes for the new Tarmac were virtually the same as the SL4, and the Crux is based loosely on the SL4. The only thing they can really do is add rider first sizing and the Tarmac's kind of bad seatpost binder, but I don't see either happening on the Crux.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

vertr said:


> The Crux is billed as the "Tarmac for the dirt." The shapes for the new Tarmac were virtually the same as the SL4, and the Crux is based loosely on the SL4. The only thing they can really do is add rider first sizing and the Tarmac's kind of bad seatpost binder, but I don't see either happening on the Crux.


The tube shapes on the new Tarmac are very different from the SL4. My guess is that it is a significantly more aero design. I would welcome something like this on the new Roubaix and/or Crux:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Even the Diverge seems to move the SL4 tube shapes forward or in a new direction some:


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> The tube shapes on the new Tarmac are very different from the SL4. My guess is that it is a significantly more aero design. I would welcome something like this on the new Roubaix and/or Crux:
> 
> 
> View attachment 313618


Specifically what are you looking at?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

vertr said:


> Specifically what are you looking at?


The downtube, the headtube, fork, etc. 

All of these discuss the changes that were made in 2015:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/tarmac-sl4-vs-2015-tarmac-tube-shapes-324389.html

2015 Specialized Tarmac | Bicycling

The New Specialized Tarmac review | CyclingTips


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> The downtube, the headtube, fork, etc.
> 
> All of these discuss the changes that were made in 2015:
> 
> ...


One of those links says the 'sl5' is 5% more aero than than the SL4. That's something, but I wouldn't call it significant. Thanks for the links.


----------

